
Nature crisis: Humans 'threaten 1m species with extinction' - onemoresoop
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-48169783
======
okket
See also current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19838229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19838229)
(178+ comments)

------
trymas
1\. Eat way less meat, e.g. once a week/month, during holidays (why do we use
vastly insane amounts of deforested Earth to grow food to grow other type of
food?).

2\. Fly/drive less, try to work remotely.

3\. Biggest footprint to reduce climate change and damage to the nature - have
no more than 1 child. I would love global 1 child-policy. IMHO quantity of
humans is the core of the problem.

~~~
glerk
> IMHO quantity of humans is the core of the problem.

Every time I hear this I am tempted to reply why not buy a rope and start with
yourself?

~~~
trymas
> > IMHO quantity of humans is the core of the problem.

> Every time I hear this I am tempted to reply why not buy a rope and start
> with yourself?

Do you really think that rapid growth of human population [0] is not the
reason of irreversible damage to the nature and our planet in general?

Also if you thought I was talking about murder or genocide - read it again.
Our population need to stop growing (should even decline) and do it rapidly.
Otherwise we'll be part of species extinction list.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_population](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_population)

~~~
onemoresoop
Yes, one child policy is not too bad a sloution from fixing this mess we’re in
but it shouldnt be a policy but a recommendation, a way to move forward
responsibly

